# Getting two xbox 360s with an open nat on the same connection



## gibson23 (Dec 20, 2009)

hello all

ive been searching for soluations on how to fix this and im getting confused with all the techno speak im finding on the net.

we currently have a Net gear DG834G 

one xbox has a open net and the other has Strict Net.

how can i make both xbox 360s with an open net??

im really confused and frustrated because in my old flat we had 3 xbox and 3 laptops going at the same time over the same router/connection with no problems.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a similar issue. I think you have too much going on for you to understand your problem. Lets have u simplify your configuration, first? Lets start at the beginning by answering some "probing" questions and a brief intro to port forwarding.

1.What type of internet connection do you have? DSL? Cable?
2.What are the make and models of your modem and router(s)? Is the Net gear DG834G the only router?
3.How many other computers are on the network?
4.What game(s) are you playing?

As it's explained on portforward.com your internet connection divided into ports and only certain info travels over certain ports. Ports are similar to tv channels; certain shows only come on certain channels. to get NAT open you have to forward ports. Forwarding ports are easy but you have to answer my questions first, so we can get a clearn view of you home internet/network infrastructure.

So when computers or gaming consoles generate requests for these certain types of info they have to wait their turn for "replies". So all these requests wait in line for various ports to "open" or become available. Why does the info have to wait in line? Because only 1 request can be passed thru at a time. So if your computer is requesting some http or tcp info, the port assigned to handle this info is briefly and temporarily in use making it unavailable. The port for tcp and http is, port 80. Or, if you will, channel 80. Too bad no one has make a port guide like a TV Guide. But you can always find out port assignments on wikipedia, but beware it's very copious tech speak.

So by forwarding a port you give it priority to a specific device. So if you forward a port to 1 xbox, all other devices have to wait in line behind the xbox, for the xbox to complete it's request. 

So I suggest taking a step back, analyzing and simplifying the whole picture. I assume in the gaming world people done care about security, viruses, and spy ware as much as in business and home. So it's been explained to me that you want to isolate your gaming consoles to their own "open" internet connection or network segment. Which is similar in theory to a business having public and private bathrooms. I hope we dont have to do this but it's easy.

Hurry back... I am excited to see if we can fix this... I will post some links...


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Link 1

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f222/solved-modern-warfare-2-ports-441021.html 

-my issue was resolved when I bypassed my netgear router and connected directly to the Verizon modem and forwarded port to my ps3 from the Verizon modem.

http://www.modernwarfare2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=182546&sid=36226afd3d3df9eb9c41312547fa061f 

-see if your game has a forum site like this one for ps3-Call of Duty Modern warfare 2.


----------



## gibson23 (Dec 20, 2009)

hello and thank you for replying!

My connection is 2 mb DSL (my old flat was 2mb)

My DG834G is a router with an modem built in

i currently have two laptops and two Xbox 360s running on the network


Ive been doing some research myself and found out "apparently" from a unoffical page and from microsoft that only a small amount of routers will support two xbox 360s to go online with an open nat.

heres the webpage i found before emailing microsoft.

http://www.unofficialguidetolive.co.uk/faqs/twoxboxoneconnection.htm


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

I would do this:
1. turn off all computers except for the two xbox's 
2. write down the MAC address and IP address of each xbox. To locate the MAC address and IP of your Xbox 360 console:

1a. Go to the System area of the Xbox Dashboard and select Network Settings.
2a. Select Edit Settings.
3a. From Additional Settings, select Advanced Settings.
4a. At the bottom of this screen you'll see a heading called Wired MAC Address. Write it down.
5a. The IP Address should be in this section too, write it down.

3. Log into your router.
3a. enable UPnP under "LAN setup". Check the box.
3b. make two DHCP reservations with the IPs and MAC addresses from the xbox's.
3c. forward ports to xbox's.
TCP 443
TCP 80
TCP5223
UDP 3478-3479 (port range)
UDP 3658-3659 (port range)
TCP/UDP 3074

4. Save and restart router and xbox's.
5. NAT should be open.

Your DG834G router supports UPnP Universal Plug and Play. Do you now how to open the configuration page on the DG834G? Type 192.168.0.1 in Internet Explorer and it sould prompt you to login. Forwarding ports can be hard b/c the router manufactures make it hard to understand. So give it a shot and lets see. Dont worry about messing up b/c you can always reset your router if things go south....

I presume you will probably write back with port forwarding questions. Let me know how it goes...


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

... if you try to forward a port on the netgear routers it may tell you the port is already in use, so this usually means a built-in service is forwarding the port, like UPnP that uses UDP 3658-3659 ports. If this is the case then skip it cuz it's already being forwarded (as was the case with my netgear). 

EXAMPLE 

... when forwarding a port it will usually ask you for but may leave out one of the following. leave anything else as defaults.

Set Name ~Set Name, you can make multiple rules in each set. (most dont have this, my netgear does not)

Port Name ~ ID tag for the port being forwarded.

Port Type ~ Usually a drop down, and can pick choices [TCP] [UDP] or [TCP/UDP].

Start Port ~ Smallest Port# if more than 1. If less than 1 it's simply the port number.

End Port ~ Largest Port# if more than 1. If less than 1 it's simply the port number.

Base Port ~ Smallest Port# if more than 1. If less than 1 it's simply the port number. 

Destination ~ the device that you are forwarding the port to. Can be a IP address, Mac Address or combination.
========
So here are 3 examples of what I'd do:

1. Forward TCP 80.

Rule Name XBOX1 (remember if it even has this)
Port Name TCP 80
Port Type [TCP]
Start Port 80
End Port 80
Base Port 80
Destination 10.0.0.51
==========
2. Forward UDP 3478-3479 (port range)

Rule Name XBOX1 (remember if it even has this, but reuse from 1)
Port Name UDP 3478-3479 (if it can fit)
Port Type [UDP]
Start Port 3478
End Port 3479
Base Port 3478
Destination 10.0.0.51
=================
3.Forward TCP/UDP 3074.

Rule Name XBOX1 (remember if it even has this, but reuse from 1)
Port Name TCP/UDP 3074 (if it can fit)
Port Type [TCP/UDP]
Start Port 3074
End Port 3074
Base Port 3074
Destination 10.0.0.51


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

DHCP reservation is easy to understand. DHCP is like a Black Jack Dealer and deal IP addresses not cards. DHCP server deals out random cards to computers 1st come 1st serve. I DHCP reservation is reservation of an IP address for a specific device that's identified by its MAC address... MAC address is just a hardware ID of a network device. You will need two reservations, 1 for each xbox.


----------



## gibson23 (Dec 20, 2009)

thank you for the replys.

ive logged into the router and looked at inputing the information for two xbox 360s.

the router gives me the option to make 2 Address Reservations with ip address and mac addresses that fine, but in the UPnP (which is allready ticked) and lan set up i dont get any option to forward ports????


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Try this article

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/DG834G/eMule.htm

Firewall. 

So try to follow the article I pasted above.


----------

